# It's Spooky In Here.....



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well my hubby left today to go to NY for the week. I was so sad. We haven't be apart for more than a day in 2 years and this sucks. I've been trying to sleep since 9pm and it's now 1:30am. I keep hearing noises. I thought it would help if Zoe came and slept with me but it didn't. She snores worse than him and her farts smell worse too...LMAO


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

you're bad!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What? 

What did I do?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't worry, Zoe and Thor will protect you.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

PitBullNewbie said:


> Don't worry, Zoe and Thor will protect you.


Thor only barks if you startle him...LMAO.

I just went down stairs to get a drink and almost peed my pants because I must have woke him up and he started barking as loud as he could. Scared the crap out of me...LMAO


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Thor only barks if you startle him...LMAO.
> 
> I just went down stairs to get a drink and almost peed my pants because I must have woke him up and he started barking as loud as he could. Scared the crap out of me...LMAO


LMAO.

Well sleep with Zoe, grab a weapon like a bat or a knife or a gun if you have one lol, and just lock the door. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

if you sleep with cotton balls in your ears and a towel over your nose you should be safe from the snoring and the gas


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Not with Zoes gas...LMAO

That stuff could remove wallpaper...HAHAHAHA


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Then sleep with Thor or get the on the Pit Bull Chat. xD


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao that reminds me of one night, I was passed out and i must've readjusted my pillow and put it on Indigo when she was facing the bottom of the bed. She gassed it, the stank went right through the pillow, filled my nostrils, and woke me up! I beat the crap out of her with that pillow and made her get off the bed... it didn't last long, when I woke up in the morning she had her head on 3/4 of my pillow.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Well my hubby left today to go to NY for the week. I was so sad. *We haven't be apart for more than a day in 2 years *and this sucks. I've been trying to sleep since 9pm and it's now 1:30am. I keep hearing noises. I thought it would help if Zoe came and slept with me but it didn't. She snores worse than him and her farts smell worse too...LMAO


Two years? Is that it? Y'all are rookies. :rofl:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I know how you feel, I hate being alone too. I stayed at my mom's one night without hubby last year, and even though I brought Thrall, and he slept with me it wasn't the same, I kept waking up with anxiety. I went home the next day lol.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He'll be home in an hour!!!!

I'm so excited!! I missed my hunny.....hehehe


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man, and he has your baked goods


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

mind giving me some?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He brought me back this HUGE box of cookies from there.....There's like 15 different types. OMG their good..LMAO.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Are they as good as they look? Andddd...you should probably send me one. Kthanks. Hahah. Just kidding.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

They are better than they look....LMAO

Soft but crunchy at the same time...hehehe


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

.

i want some.


----------

